# xls mit php auslesen und verarbeiten



## Watusimann (20. September 2006)

Nabend,

Ich habe bereits gegoogelt - auch hier im Forum gesucht, bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden. Ich habe eine xls-Datei und möchte den Inhalt der einzelnen Tabellen mit PHP auslesen und entsprechend ausgeben und evtl noch in eine DB einfügen (optional)
Mein erste Frage wäre, ist dies überhaupt möglich? Wenn ja - wo gibt es gute Erklärungen dazu, da ich nicht einmal weiß wo ich ansetzen soll. 
Ist dies vielleicht mit fopen('r') möglich?

mfG verbleibend
der Dave


----------



## ezias (20. September 2006)

Hallo leider kann ich dir nicht direkt helfen hab aber ein Script gefunden das dier evtl weiterhelfen kann.

http://www.php-resource.de/scripte/show/7842/

Hoffe das hilft.


----------



## Watusimann (21. September 2006)

Hallo 

Vielen Dank für den Link ... aber 'buy now' wollt ich nun nicht gerade


----------



## MiNiMaG (21. September 2006)

Anbei eine simple Klasse zum arbeiten mit Excel


----------



## Watusimann (21. September 2006)

Oha .. vielen Dank, das sieht sehr interessant aus. Nochmals Danke


----------



## ezias (21. September 2006)

Sorry hab nicht gesehen das man dafür Zahlen muss.


----------

